# Staying Warm



## ZachYak (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd love to hear what everyone here wears to stay comfortable in Georgia's duck hunting conditions. What brands, layering strategies, etc.?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Oct 17, 2011)

get a vest filled with down(I wear Drake Old School camo down vest), and always bring extra clothes...you will get wet. just a matter of how wet. i would also recommend a pair of waterproof gloves for handling things such as decoys, boat, etc. But yeah, that vest really keeps ya warm. I also like to keep some hothands in my wader pocket because i havent found a glove that i can shoot and call in yet.


----------



## crowslayer (Oct 17, 2011)

drake waterfowl  from head to toe


----------



## PSEARCHER (Oct 17, 2011)

I like Drake too,they have some nice warm stuff!!! They have you covered from early to late season!


----------



## Gaducker (Oct 17, 2011)

I usually stay pretty warm from loadin and shootin


----------



## duckyaker90 (Oct 17, 2011)

Under armor base long sleeve shirt and a comfortable warm wadding jacket fleece wadder pants if real cold and my wadders of course socks ive tried everything what works best for me is some church socks for base then some smart wool.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 17, 2011)

UA Cold Gear top and bottoms. Fleece wader pants and fleece mock turtle neck. Depending on how cold I will finish that off with a hoodie, vest, or coat (or a combination).


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Oct 17, 2011)

Drake is expensive but that stuff last's and it keeps ya good and warm


----------



## levi5002 (Oct 17, 2011)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> Drake is expensive but that stuff last's and it keeps ya good and warm



i need to buy the exact drake stuff you got, i had 3 pairs of bibs 1 jacket and 1 vest crap out on me this season(all with in 3 months of guiding). Either zippers bustin, seems tearin or the waterproofin sucked!! 

However,  Under Armour gear is pretty ligit and any Cabelas Guide series stuff is too, id highly recommend both companies!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Oct 17, 2011)

A good fleece and drakes gear. Yes Drakes cost a little more, But it last longer than cheaper stuff out there.  Cableas Guide series is good stuff too.


----------



## Jaker (Oct 17, 2011)

to me drake is all about a name, and not really about the quality, the only drake jacket I've ever owned, leaked from the getgo. I returned it, bought a cabelas wading jacket and haven't looked back in the last 4 years.

as far as staying warm, well honestly I don't worry about it too much, I'm real warm natured, I wear whatever I have available, typically jeans, and a tshirt, an old navy jacket, and if its sure enough cold, then I wear my cabelas jacket on top of that, both pairs of waders have pretty serious leaks in em, so I don't worry too much about socks and pants, cuz their gonna end up wet anyways, hopefully I will be buyin some new ones before the coming season, but so far, its lookin like money might be too tight.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Oct 17, 2011)

Jaker look at BPS I got some redhead waders for like 60 bucks with 600 gram thinsulate in em.. They held up real good the last 2 years..


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 18, 2011)

*Army surplus*

I was duck hunting before gortex. No even killer wears a Drake jacket. But for the real cold days I got a Columbia Quad Parka. Drake is cheap compared to Columbia. If I am not gona wade I wear Army surplus black mickey mouse boots wit 1 pair of wool socks. your feet are good down to - 60 F. Bib overalls not cvr alls. And a coleman heater in the blind. with a thermos of hot strong black coffee


----------



## Sling (Oct 18, 2011)

Columbia Widgeon Jacket (with zipout liner) turtle neck with UA thermal shirt, sweatpants and Cabelas Ultimate waders..oh yeah, and a pair of smartwool socks and Drake fleece beenie.
Now back in the day, it was a field jacket, flannel shirt and waffle long underwear, bdu pants, thick tube socks and rubber/canvas waders from K-Mart.


----------



## Scottyhardison (Oct 18, 2011)

Jaker said:


> to me drake is all about a name, and not really about the quality, the only drake jacket I've ever owned, leaked from the getgo. I returned it, bought a cabelas wading jacket and haven't looked back in the last 4 years.
> 
> as far as staying warm, well honestly I don't worry about it too much, I'm real warm natured, I wear whatever I have available, typically jeans, and a tshirt, an old navy jacket, and if its sure enough cold, then I wear my cabelas jacket on top of that, both pairs of waders have pretty serious leaks in em, so I don't worry too much about socks
> and pants, cuz their gonna end up wet anyways, hopefully I will be buyin some new ones before the coming season, but so far, its lookin like money might be too tight.



As far as leaky waders go, if money stays tight try this go to your local auto parts store and pick up a can of rubberized undercoating spray ( not bed liner spray it's not flexible enough ) stuff your waders tight up to the mid waist line with what ever you can find ( news paper works well, t-shirts and rags does too) take 3 in. painters tape and place it 1/2 away along both sides of all your seams. Start with the bottom inside seam and spray the seam stopping to remove tape along the way ( test your can on a piece of cardboard to figure out your distance and speed of spray so you don't get to thick of an initial coat. Allow this to cure for more than 48 hours and repeat with a 1/2 in. wider tape line and include around the boot area. Allow this to cure for more than 72 hours and dust with flat krylon flat paint. Cure times may vary due to humidity best to wait longer if in question. Seems like a lot of work but it's mainly the wait and should only cost you around 14$. I hope this helps.


----------



## LipRip'r (Oct 18, 2011)

Scottyhardison said:


> As far as leaky waders go, if money stays tight try this go to your local auto parts store and pick up a can of rubberized undercoating spray ( not bed liner spray it's not flexible enough ) stuff your waders tight up to the mid waist line with what ever you can find ( news paper works well, t-shirts and rags does too) take 3 in. painters tape and place it 1/2 away along both sides of all your seams. Start with the bottom inside seam and spray the seam stopping to remove tape along the way ( test your can on a piece of cardboard to figure out your distance and speed of spray so you don't get to thick of an initial coat. Allow this to cure for more than 48 hours and repeat with a 1/2 in. wider tape line and include around the boot area. Allow this to cure for more than 72 hours and dust with flat krylon flat paint. Cure times may vary due to humidity best to wait longer if in question. Seems like a lot of work but it's mainly the wait and should only cost you around 14$. I hope this helps.



I know it has been posted on here before, but shoe-goo works great too.  Fill the waders up with water to pin-point the leak(s) then after they are fully dried out put a thin layer of shoe-goo on both sides of the hole or tear.  I patched a barbed wire fence tear 2 years ago on my light weight pair and they haven't leaked since.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Oct 18, 2011)

Sling said:


> Now back in the day, it was a field jacket, flannel shirt and waffle long underwear, bdu pants, thick tube socks and rubber/canvas waders from K-Mart.



Now that is old school right there. I remember those days and I miss them. Just not the clothes!!!


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 18, 2011)

levi5002 said:


> i need to buy the exact drake stuff you got, i had 3 pairs of bibs 1 jacket and 1 vest crap out on me this season(all with in 3 months of guiding). Either zippers bustin, seems tearin or the waterproofin sucked!!
> 
> However,  Under Armour gear is pretty ligit and any Cabelas Guide series stuff is too, id highly recommend both companies!



Drake is crap! Yeah I know they make some sweet looking stuff and they definitely make you look the part. Personally I would rather be comfortable during the hunt instead of worrying about what I looked like at the waffle house later in the morning. With that being said their old stuff I have is great, but everything I have bought within the last few years have sprung leaks, tore and many other things.  


Staying warm is all about layering. 
Base layer- something that will wick away sweat.
Mid layer- fleece or something else of that nature.
Outer layer- Something warm, waterproof, and must BLOCK wind.


----------



## Pelt Packer (Oct 18, 2011)

You boys who claim that Drake holds up great must not hunt much, every Drake product I have ever owned never made it through a season without getting leaks or tears in the seams.  Buy Cabelas they are the best I have found.  I hunt a minimum of 45 days a season, and never had problems with their stuff.


----------



## beauluckie (Oct 18, 2011)

Columbia Omni-Heat Wader Widgeon Electric Hunting Jacket


----------



## levi5002 (Oct 18, 2011)

Pelt Packer said:


> You boys who claim that Drake holds up great must not hunt much, every Drake product I have ever owned never made it through a season without getting leaks or tears in the seams.  Buy Cabelas they are the best I have found.  I hunt a minimum of 45 days a season, and never had problems with their stuff.



i cant agree more!!!!!

Another good company if you dont mind spendin money is filson. good stitching and zippers = no leaks and long lasting!


----------



## bkl021475 (Oct 18, 2011)

If it's like last year a long sleeve t shirt and a pair of wader will  be just fine!


----------



## bkl021475 (Oct 18, 2011)

Pelt Packer said:


> You boys who claim that Drake holds up great must not hunt much, every Drake product I have ever owned never made it through a season without getting leaks or tears in the seams.  Buy Cabelas they are the best I have found.  I hunt a minimum of 45 days a season, and never had problems with their stuff.



Going on year 3, I won't own anything else, I hunt nearly every day, Drake is a very good product if you need warmth and waterproof.


----------



## gsppurist (Oct 18, 2011)

Redhead waders with flannel lined jeans underneath.  Short sleeve Cotton tee with Long sleeve cotton over, Cabelas 4 in 1 parka.  When I hunt in North Dakota this is what I wear except for no waders, chaps over jeans.  Under Armour headgear with Drake windproof cap for the Head/ears/neck.  

Like most others, my gear was bought here and there over the past 5 years.  Most recent purchase was the 4 in 1 Parka by Cabelas because I didn't have a waterproof hunting jacket.   On the really cold days, I wear a Mad Bomber Rabbit lined hat. Funny looking but the warmest there is for the head/ears.

Almost always wear eye protection when anyone across the water from me.   Just in case.


----------



## Sling (Oct 18, 2011)

Yeah Larry - I don't miss those clothes one bit. Think I burned 'em or they most likely disintergrated. Those were some straight cold days. Or guess we're just getting soft now.
My Columbia Jacket has been a life saver. Bulky, but the core never gets cold..cept when I gotta go.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 19, 2011)

*Some of us still gota work for a living./LOL/LOL/LOL/LOL*



Pelt Packer said:


> You boys who claim that Drake holds up great must not hunt much, every Drake product I have ever owned never made it through a season without getting leaks or tears in the seams.  Buy Cabelas they are the best I have found.  I hunt a minimum of 45 days a season, and never had problems with their stuff.


 I wear a pair of Cabelas waders that I dont think you can destroy. I bust saw grass on the coast all the time with them. Of course I still got some stuff that says Herters on it and that was from way back.


----------



## levi5002 (Oct 19, 2011)

Has any one on here tried on or own the new UA boots?


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Oct 19, 2011)

levi5002 said:


> Has any one on here tried on or own the new UA boots?



I'll let you know here in a week or so.


----------



## browning84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Jaker said:


> to me drake is all about a name, and not really about the quality, the only drake jacket I've ever owned, leaked from the getgo. I returned it, bought a cabelas wading jacket and haven't looked back in the last 4 years.
> 
> as far as staying warm, well honestly I don't worry about it too much, I'm real warm natured, I wear whatever I have available, typically jeans, and a tshirt, an old navy jacket, and if its sure enough cold, then I wear my cabelas jacket on top of that, both pairs of waders have pretty serious leaks in em, so I don't worry too much about socks and pants, cuz their gonna end up wet anyways, hopefully I will be buyin some new ones before the coming season, but so far, its lookin like money might be too tight.




Not a fan of a wading jacket. Had the Columbia widgeon wading jacket and it is just too big and bulky. So I can’t really speak for Drakes wading jackets cause I’ve never worn one but the eqwader line of stuff is great. The zipper on the one I have sucks and is difficult first thing in the morning when I am not really with it yet, but I think the newest models have a different zipper. We had some purdy cold morning last year and I stayed warm with a long sleeve thermal that is similar to UA stuff but not $50 a pop, a plain ole t-shirt and my Drake MST eqwader  jacket.


----------



## merganzarinthedecoys (Oct 19, 2011)

Drake screams topwater to me, "look at me!! I duck hunt and real duck hunters wear drake".  I put there stuff right up next to a Browning sticker.  

Cabelas jacket.  I hunt hard and I have to have stuff that works.

A real duck hunter will wake up at 3am see it raining cats and dogs then load up and hunt through it.  I've done it on days that we got more than a few inches and my Cabela stuff kept me dry.  I walk through briars, bobwire and vines to my holes and it is just as good as day one.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Oct 19, 2011)

merganzarinthedecoys said:


> Drake screams topwater to me, "look at me!! I duck hunt and real duck hunters wear drake".  I put there stuff right up next to a Browning sticker.
> 
> Cabelas jacket.  I hunt hard and I have to have stuff that works.
> 
> A real duck hunter will wake up at 3am see it raining cats and dogs then load up and hunt through it.  I've done it on days that we got more than a few inches and my Cabela stuff kept me dry.  I walk through briars, bobwire and vines to my holes and it is just as good as day one.



So is there a list of "real duck hunter" brands out there somewhere? Now sometimes, I wear non-waterfowl camo...does that mean I am not cool?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 19, 2011)

Wool.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 19, 2011)

*I would at one time.*



merganzarinthedecoys said:


> Drake screams topwater to me, "look at me!! I duck hunt and real duck hunters wear drake".  I put there stuff right up next to a Browning sticker.
> 
> Cabelas jacket.  I hunt hard and I have to have stuff that works.
> 
> A real duck hunter will wake up at 3am see it raining cats and dogs then load up and hunt through it.  I've done it on days that we got more than a few inches and my Cabela stuff kept me dry.  I walk through briars, bobwire and vines to my holes and it is just as good as day one.


 I think I am a bit smarter now. I will stay in the bed.


----------



## PSEARCHER (Oct 19, 2011)

Check the cabelas bargain cave,they have some good deals sometimes!!


----------



## levi5002 (Oct 19, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


> I'll let you know here in a week or so.



please do!


----------



## merganzarinthedecoys (Oct 19, 2011)

ThunderRoad said:


> So is there a list of "real duck hunter" brands out there somewhere? Now sometimes, I wear non-waterfowl camo...does that mean I am not cool?



I'm not here to argue about someone's fashion sense, wearing white after Labor day or do these waders make me look fat?

Read reviews on Drake products, not what some glorified prostaffer pimps out.  Actually re-read this post and see how many GON members have used  a Drake product that has failed to work.  

I bet if Drake or DU came out with a neon orange old school pattern that a half a dozen guys would be riding around with it on.  

Fashion is as big a part as actual hunting.  I bet more ducks have been killed by hunters wearing those old tan jackets than the modern day uder cool drake pimpers.


----------



## Pelt Packer (Oct 19, 2011)

If there is someone who hikes a mile into a swamp, huntes out of layouts, and bust through briar patches 45 days or more out of the yr and can prove to me the Drake clothing they wore everyday held up, I may change my mind.  But, if you are hunting saturday morning by riding a 4 wheeler or boat to your woodie hole then you have no way to prove that it holds up.  Me personaly I will never, never buy another Drake product again.  Columbia, and or Cabelas for me.


----------



## duckhunter6 (Oct 19, 2011)

red head, red head, and more red head.. waders nor jacket have ever failed me..  good thermals, a tough pair of jeans, UA cold gear turtle neck, light fleece, and my red head jacket... and 600g red head waders..


----------



## ThunderRoad (Oct 19, 2011)

merganzarinthedecoys said:


> I'm not here to argue about someone's fashion sense, wearing white after Labor day or do these waders make me look fat?
> 
> Read reviews on Drake products, not what some glorified prostaffer pimps out.  Actually re-read this post and see how many GON members have used  a Drake product that has failed to work.
> 
> ...



Well i only own the drake down vest and have had no problems. but i dont hunt 45 days a season. actually i killed more ducks in blue coveralls from walmart last year than i did wearing anything else. its amazing what being in the right place will make up for!


----------



## levi5002 (Oct 19, 2011)

merganzarinthedecoys said:


> I'm not here to argue about someone's fashion sense, wearing white after Labor day or do these waders make me look fat?
> 
> Read reviews on Drake products, not what some glorified prostaffer pimps out.  Actually re-read this post and see how many GON members have used  a Drake product that has failed to work.
> 
> ...



you mean you havent ordered the new orange drake vest yet?


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 20, 2011)

ThunderRoad said:


> Well i only own the drake down vest and have had no problems. but i dont hunt 45 days a season. actually i killed more ducks in blue coveralls from walmart last year than i did wearing anything else. its amazing what being in the right place will make up for!


 So true.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 20, 2011)

Jaker said:


> to me drake is all about a name



yeah but they are so much cooler.


----------



## fishndinty (Oct 21, 2011)

I love how the OP referenced staying warm in GA while duck hunting as if it were impossible, given Georgia's sub-arctic climate and all..... 

If I were hunting down there and not afraid of getting a twig snipped off at the berries by a snake or gator, I would be putting out blocks in the nude and camoing up with nothing but body paint and skeeter repellant.

You southerners need to toughen on up.


Last year, I busted ice over 3 inches thick out of a hole I wanted to hunt with a 12 lb sledgehammer, and then when I shot my geese that day, the ice elsewhere had gotten so thick that I just got up on top and walked over to pick up the fallen birds.

Your hands get so cold picking up decoys up here that sticking them in the water actually makes them feel warm at 32F.

Put on a waterproof fall jacket and get out after your trophy.

In all seriousness, hope y'all have a killer season.  Ours has been really tough to start, but there are new birds moving in right now so it is gonna be good soon.


----------



## Jaker (Oct 21, 2011)

fishndinty said:


> I love how the OP referenced staying warm in GA while duck hunting as if it were impossible, given Georgia's sub-arctic climate and all.....
> 
> If I were hunting down there and not afraid of getting a twig snipped off at the berries by a snake or gator, I would be putting out blocks in the nude and camoing up with nothing but body paint and skeeter repellant.
> 
> ...




agreed, I've hunted in kansas in negative temps, with 30mph winds, after that experience, I won't ever be cold in georgia.


----------



## levi5002 (Oct 25, 2011)

Jaker said:


> agreed, I've hunted in kansas in negative temps, with 30mph winds, after that experience, I won't ever be cold in georgia.



X2....SODAK gets pretty chilly in Jan.


----------



## ZachYak (Oct 25, 2011)

fishndinty said:


> I love how the OP referenced staying warm in GA while duck hunting as if it were impossible, given Georgia's sub-arctic climate and all....



I referenced  staying COMFORTABLE in GA because I know it DOESN'T get as cold here as it does in more popular duck hunting destinations.  I know the difference between real cold and GA winters. 

I've kayak fished year round in GA and I know how to stay comfortable in a kayak.  Just wanted to see if there were any different strategies duck hunters use, considering they're stationary most of the time. 

For everyone who pitched in their .02 on the issue, thanks.


----------



## fishndinty (Oct 26, 2011)

ZachYak said:


> I referenced  staying COMFORTABLE in GA because I know it DOESN'T get as cold here as it does in more popular duck hunting destinations.  I know the difference between real cold and GA winters.
> 
> I've kayak fished year round in GA and I know how to stay comfortable in a kayak.  Just wanted to see if there were any different strategies duck hunters use, considering they're stationary most of the time.
> 
> For everyone who pitched in their .02 on the issue, thanks.




My bad.  Just like to rag on Southern hunters about their thin blood even if it's a stretch   My dad lives in Mississippi and he has to wear a winter coat in 50 degree weather. Cracks me up


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 28, 2011)

*The last time it really snowed in Savannah*



fishndinty said:


> My bad.  Just like to rag on Southern hunters about their thin blood even if it's a stretch   My dad lives in Mississippi and he has to wear a winter coat in 50 degree weather. Cracks me up


 Was 1989. So you got me.LOL/LOL/LOL/


----------



## Bdub (Nov 3, 2011)

Anybody ever worn a wet suit as a baselayer when duck hunting? Random thought


----------



## Jaker (Nov 4, 2011)

Bdub said:


> Anybody ever worn a wet suit as a baselayer when duck hunting? Random thought



no, but my dad has a dry suit, and I've thought about takin the 835 and a mask/snorkel, and swimmin up on some birds


----------



## Loewman (Nov 4, 2011)

I will never were a big bulky jacket again. Lifetime TN hunters showed me this sweater and now I swear by it. Kept me warm in single digit temps with this sweater and a t-shirt underneath. Make sure you get windshear. 

http://www.cabelas.com/mens-layerin...cabelas-windshear-8482-shooting-sweater.shtml


----------

